# first trip with the Ritchey Breakaway



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Built up a new Ritchey Breakaway a few weeks ago and took it down to Palo Alto and San Francisco last week. Worked out great. Here it is after I sprayed down the inside with Boeshield.










I was unable to get it into the case using the method shown in the video on YouTube. I called Ritchey customer support and the guy I talked to suggested putting the frame into the case first. That worked like a champ. I decide to just put the bars in my suitcase and dump some more of my clothes in with the bike. I also used pipe insulation for extra protection.










Came through fine at the airport. I was not charged extra. The front wheel got knocked a tad out of true but nothing a few turns of the spokes couldn't fix.










First day I just did the Portola loop. Hadn't done that ride in 25 years. Seattle is pretty flat so it was nice to do some hills. Didn't climb Old La Honda. Maybe next time. Right after taking this pic I ran into a friend riding who I hadn't seen since the late 80s. We rode together the rest of the way.










Next day I did the noon loop. It has gotten a bit more affluent in there since I last did this ride!










Next day I was in SF. Didn't have too much time so I just rode through the park and Presidio. Again, lots has changed since I last did this ride 12 years ago. They have really cleaned the Presidio up. Not sure I like the new bike lanes in the park, though.










Time to put the bike back in the case and go home. Short trip! All in all about 30 minutes to unpack/build and repack. Will probably get that down a bit on the next few trips.










Anyway, if you travel a lot, I would definitely recommend one of these Ritcheys! :thumbsup:

Oh, if you are wondering about the fork, I had it built by Paul Sadoff. He did a great job.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I think I need a travel bike. AND
I was about to ask about the fork.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Great post! Thanks for sharing. I have a Breakaway Road and I still haven't travelled with it. I hope to soon. Keep posting on your future trips, it's inspiration for everyone else stuck at home!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Very nice! I'm loving the cyclocross version.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice bike. I might have to try one of those someday. 

The picture with the golden gate is pretty cool


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Fabulous pics. I've never seen a breakaway bike in person. do you have other bikes? How does it ride/respond compared to a "regular" road bike?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Built up a new Ritchey Breakaway a few weeks ago and took it down to Palo Alto and San Francisco last week. Worked out great. Here it is after I sprayed down the inside with Boeshield.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


outstanding! another Ritchey Breakaway! We were riding the same roads on same days! 

It is fantastic to see other people enjoying advantages of travel bikes. Waiting to hear more!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Built up a new Ritchey Breakaway a few weeks ago and took it down to Palo Alto and San Francisco last week. Worked out great. Here it is after I sprayed down the inside with Boeshield.
> 
> Oh, if you are wondering about the fork, I had it built by Paul Sadoff. He did a great job.


Ok, so about that fork - that's a steel fork, right? Any reasons why you didn't go with carbon that the frame usually comes with? Or did you get the frame minus the fork?


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Fabulous pics. I've never seen a breakaway bike in person. do you have other bikes? How does it ride/respond compared to a "regular" road bike?


Got lots of other bikes. Rides just like a normal one.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

55x11 said:


> Ok, so about that fork - that's a steel fork, right? Any reasons why you didn't go with carbon that the frame usually comes with? Or did you get the frame minus the fork?


I don't really like carbon forks. Especially for something that is gonna get tossed around a lot. The dealer I got it from me was willing to give me some credit for the fork.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I don't really like carbon forks. Especially for something that is gonna get tossed around a lot. The dealer I got it from me was willing to give me some credit for the fork.


I think it makes good sense, even though my carbon fork that came with Ritchey Breakaway is holding up to all the abuse so far (19 trips and counting). I wonder what the lifetime of carbon forks for travel bikes.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

IMHO, good steel forks ride nicer than carbon forks, but it all depends on how they are designed. Also, it's easier to find a steel fork with eyelets for fenders and clearance for larger tires.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

55x11 said:


> I think it makes good sense, even though my carbon fork that came with Ritchey Breakaway is holding up to all the abuse so far (19 trips and counting). I wonder what the lifetime of carbon forks for travel bikes.


19 trips! Awesome. Have you ever gotten an extra charge from the airline? Also, how is the downtube clamp holding up?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Henry Chinaski said:


> 19 trips! Awesome. Have you ever gotten an extra charge from the airline? Also, how is the downtube clamp holding up?


For the record, I count one-way trip as one trip, so it's 19 one-way trips (one trip was three-way with two stopping points).

Henry - No extra luggage charges ever, even though the bag is technically over 62. Once an agent pulled out a tape and measured my bag (he added it to be 66 inches, I think it should be 64), but I said "come on!" and he let it slide. Another time an agent kept asking me why the bag is so large - "do you have a body in there or something?". 
I now try to check in at the curb - those guys never ask anything (as long as the bag is under 50lbs) and handle the luggage better, plus I don't have to roll the bag around airport. 

Downtube clamp is holding up really great - no sign of stretching or wear. I bought a spare that I carry in the bag, because I read a lot of comments about clamp stretching but I don't think it's an issue anymore, just don't overtighten the clamp. I spoke to someone with 5-year old Breakaway and they still have the original clamp, with probably 50+ trips.

I do have a bit of rust beginning to form on the connection points - both at the downtube where the clamp goes and at the seatpost connection. Need to put some anti-rust coating. 

A few self-inflicted scratches of the paint finish, but nothing too major. The Ritchey bag is still in fairly good shape, even though stitching was weak at one of the corners, had to patch it up a few months ago. Holds up better than some of the regular suitcases I travel with. 

Other than that everything is working out fine. 

Speaking of spare parts - I now bring an extra pair of skewers as I broke one of the skewers on a trip (trying to assemble the bike quickly) and had to rush to a bike store to get a replacement. I have a spare stem faceplate and extra screws for faceplate, as at some point I lost a few screws (coming back from a trip so it was Ok). I am lazy and don't put the faceplate back with all the screws after taking handlebar - I just pack the screws and faceplate into a ziplock bag.
I also pack a spare cleat and carry some extra chainlinks with chain tool.

One of the cheap-o plastic dummy axels for the fork and rear dropouts broke (the rear dropouts one). I need to get something a bit more sturdy, anyone knows where I can get dummy axel (short of making one myself from a block of wood)?

More info: Oleg's Cycling Adventures


----------



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice choice of bikes for the ultimate in travel flexibility. I built up a Steel CX for me and a Ti road for my wife earlier this year. Both of us couldn't be happier with how they ride. Mine's been to Colorado and the TDF (Just TDF so far for hers) and everything has been relatively flawless from disassembly/assembly, checking them with the airlines, etc. When not traveling I use mine as my commuter while hers became her 'good' bike after the first ride. I have pics of our in the Ritchey thread.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

55x11 said:


> One of the cheap-o plastic dummy axels for the fork and rear dropouts broke (the rear dropouts one). I need to get something a bit more sturdy, anyone knows where I can get dummy axel (short of making one myself from a block of wood)?


I just use two old hubs front and rear, clamped in with the QR from my wheels.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I just use two old hubs front and rear, clamped in with the QR from my wheels.


thanks - this is brilliant, can't believe it never occurred to me!


----------



## Beckman4 (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks like an awesome trip. Question for you guys using a breakaway or similar (S&S, etc.) systems - do you just remove cables when you pack them up, and reinstall or replace when you get to your destination? 

Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Beckman4 said:


> Looks like an awesome trip. Question for you guys using a breakaway or similar (S&S, etc.) systems - do you just remove cables when you pack them up, and reinstall or replace when you get to your destination?
> 
> Just curious. Thanks!


Ritchey comes with cable splitters/connectors. Takes 3 seconds to connect/disconnect.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

55x11 said:


> Ritchey comes with cable splitters/connectors. Takes 3 seconds to connect/disconnect.


The only sucky part is that they rattle a bit. And you have to buy two sets of cables.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Henry Chinaski said:


> The only sucky part is that they rattle a bit. And you have to buy two sets of cables.


it's not too bad.
I need to find some o-rings of the right size - for now I used rubber bands or tiny water balloon tips to wrap around to prevent rattling over rough roads.


----------



## mudfreek (Sep 6, 2012)

that bike is awesome if i traveled more i would definatly buy one


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd LOVE to own one of those frames. Had my eye on them for awhile. Thankfully I don't travel enough to justify another bike...yet.

Nice build, cool bike, cool thread. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## winkplay (Feb 23, 2013)

very nice! now I have to get one.


----------

